# PNW weather



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

It is going to rain almost all of this week. I am registered for Sequoia 200K for this Sunday and it is going to rain hard. What to do, what to do.... I hope that sun will be all over Tahoe next weekend for Alta Alpine.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm riding the Sequoia Century as well. Hope that the weather changes for the better as I don't relish descending West Alpine Road or Kings Mountain Road in the rain. What time are planning to start? Getting on the road by 7:00AM seems like... uh.. "work!"

C.


----------



## legsoledd (Feb 21, 2011)

I think this is a La Nina year, whatever that means. It has created horrible weather all over, including Seattle where I live. I'm coming down for the Alta Alpina Challenge June 11 and my biggest concern is if the weather is hotter than 70 degrees. 

We have had ONE 70 day so far this year in Seattle, although it's supposed to be 75 this weekend. I've been wearing a jacket and long tights and riding in rain more in the last three months than I usually do all year.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm skipping the ride unless there is a sudden change in weather. Currently, thunderstorms are forecast for Sunday by some models, that's worse than just rain. Blowing 50 bucks and not riding is a drag, but if the weather is bad, it's going to be a very small event anyway, so it takes the whole point out of doing an organized century IMO. I'll be on the trainer this weekend, sadly.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It's June, with the summer solstice a few weeks away, and I broke out the trainer.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

bring the mountain bike and do a metric century? I think that's what I'm going do instead.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmm, sounds interesting!


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Worked out well after all. Nice and cool, no rain and even the descents were relatively dry.


----------

